# Games don't work on xp!



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi,
I recently upgraded my pc and got my hands on a copy of xp pro. The clean installation went fine and all the aplications work. The problem is with my games - all of them! i installed:
Soldier of Fortue 2
Return to castle wolfenstien
jedi outcast 2

They all load up fine and you can muck about in the menu, settings etc and watch the intro sequences (if any). It;s just went your about to get actual control of your character and play the game it freezes and says sorry this program needs to close etc. I have downloaded all windows updates and tried to reinstall but the same message appears. Also downloaded the latest (as far as i am aware) display, direct x, nividia drivers, open gl then reinstalled the games but it still dosen't work. I just can work it out - can anyone provide me with some help?
below is part of my dxdiag.txt file for system spec:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/11/2003, 17:40:11
Machine name: BLUE101
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp1.020828-1920)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies, Inc.
System Model: KT333-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 106MB used, 1144MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0a (4.09.0000.0901)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0000.0901 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
Input Tab: No problems found.
 Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce3 Ti 200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_6112147B&REV_A3
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Hansol Mazellan701A
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.13.0010.2832 (English)
DDI Version: 8
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/9/2002 10:53:00, 3416141 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/9/2002 10:53:00, 909501 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4141-11CF-DB7C-184101C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0201
SubSys ID: 0x6112147B
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_1401147B&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/27/2003 15:03:52, 701676 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 17, 16
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 17, 16
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/27/2003 15:03:52, 701676 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK


----------



## Die Hard (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi DK199

My eyes fell on this : "Driver Version: 6.13.0010.2832 (English)"
That`s an old driver. You should have a driver #41.09 at least.
Please go to http://guru3d.com and look for a driver.However , read the resumes before downloading and installing.

This is the place where all new drivers are first issued.

You could also go to http://www.nvidia.com , I think all of the drivers here are MS certified.

Die Hard


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

It sounds from what you've said that as soon as the 3d is loaded that the errors occur. Which would be suggesting the problem is too do with your video card. So I first reccommend what Die Hard suggested. Head to http://www.nvidia.com and get the latest drivers. Yours are quite old indeed.
One thing to mention is that Return to castle wolfenstien and Jedi outcast 2 both use the Quake 3 engine. So alot of problems occuring in one will occur in the other. Especially when its to do with the video card.
However it could be caused by a conflict with another program running. Go here for a useful program to copy a log of your StartUp: http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
Posting that here might prove useful.

Good luck.


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Die Hard/Atreides thanks for your input so far.

i downloaded the nividia 43.45 driver and uninstalled old then reinstalled that one. Then i removed all i could from the startup menu and the game seemed to work for a bit longer when i reistalled jedi outcast 2 i.e. it when past the openening intro and i was able to see the two characters sitting in their spaceship talking but only for about 10secs then it crashed again! 

I downloaded the startup program and they information it provides is below:

StartupList report, 12/04/2003, 15:39:44
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\David\Desktop\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\David\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
SoundMan = SOUNDMAN.EXE
DisplayTrayIcon = C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

CTFMON.EXE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuctl.dll
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37720.7637962963

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[ActiveDataObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ActiveData.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 3,657 bytes
Report generated in 0.047 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

Thanks again for help so far i really wanna get these games back up and running. They were fine on 98 makes me feel like i shouldn't of upgraded.


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok since my last post i have done a lot of tinkering about changing settings, options, downloading things etc. Now the games work but it's weird.....
when i run dxdiag it comes up with "WMI has to close" etc but when that proccess is disabled my games wont work. so it hindges on that being active. Can anyone explain this?
I also noticed that games seem a bit jumpy in comparison to when i played it on my old computer which had half the amount of DDR RAM, crap motherboard with a Athlon 900 and a hdd that was only 5400rpm.
Same graphics card but. Again can anyone explain this?


----------



## stepheno (Jan 3, 2001)

Maybe it's Bill's retribution for using a _copy_ of XP.

stepheno


----------



## Remmidemmi (Apr 15, 2003)

I have the same problem here, and it's only with games that use the Quake-3-Engine.

I think, it has nothing to do with your graphics card, I have an ATI Radeon 9500 pro.

But when I start a game and then open the taskmanager and close the process explorer.exe, the game runs fine. 

Maybe someone here knows why there is a conflict between the Quake-3-Engine and the explorer.

Martin


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Martin

Yeah i don't think it's that graphics card as it worked fine in my old machine.
Tried ending explorer but no luck - its weird as it happens on my step dad's pc 2 - he has a geforce 2mx and xp home, powerful cpu, lots of ram etc.

I recently e-mailed a guy that i know through the family as he fixes pcs, i will post it below maybe it will shed some more light if anyone has any ideas of what can be the problem:

I have recently upgraded my machine from a 900Athlon on a basic motherboard with 256ddr ram and a 60gb hard drive (5400rpm) to a Athlon XP 2200, 512DDR 333, near top of the range ABIT KD7 motherboard (400 front side bus, 8xagp, usb 2.0 etc), 80gb hard drive (7200rpm ata 133). I kept the same graphics card as before as it was performing superb and it's only about 4 months old - Geforce 3 ti 200 128mb ram.

I have also switched from using windows 98 to windows xp home.

Right so now after I installed all the hardware, then xp and the drivers everything seemed to be working fine. Boot up was fast - well the fastest xp boot up Ive seen and I didn't encounter any errors except an incompatibility with my broadband drivers as the werent Microsoft certified but my connection works fine so that doesnt matter.

Ok so then I installed all my programs, which also went fine. But I did notice that when I open a folder and had it like half screen i.e.inbetween maximized and minimized and dragged it from one side of the screen to the other something weird happened:

The right and left edges go all disjointed and in a kind of ripple/stair looking effect is created.

I thought nothing of it but - just thought it was a bug on xp or maybe my display drivers were not up to date or refresh rate was wrong.

I forgot about it until I installed and started to play some of my games. I installed Jedi knight 2: Jedi outcast, unreal tournament 2002, soldier of fortune 2 and return to castle wolfenstein.

When I played them the graphics were terrible. It was ok when I was moving forward i.e. vertically they seemed fine but when a looked left/right the graphics went all jumpy, kind of tearing and a ripple effect was going up and down the screen.

So straight away I went and downloaded the latest drivers for my motherboard, graphics card and all the windows updates and reinstalled the games but nothing changed and also moving the folders were the same.

I when onto all the help and support options and have spent weeks now searching the internet, posting a note in every forum I have come across but nothing has helped.

I have tried a lot of things below is a list:

·	Installed latest drivers for all devices

·	Updated motherboard bios

·	Downloaded all Windows updates inc drivers and utilities

·	Took motherboard back and got a new one to see if it was faulty but no change

·	Made sure v-sync was enabled in all open gl options

·	Mucked about with all the resolution, refresh rate colour dept etc options in display properties

·	Mucked about with all the nividia display options.

·	Download a program that holds the refresh rate at 
85hz as I have heard there is a bug in windows xp that changes it down from the desktop default to 60hz when playing games.

·	Tried a LCD monitor to see if mine was faulty.

·	New mouse (dont know why)

·	Tried a hard drive with 98 installed  reinstalled the drivers that came on the original graphics card  didnt work

·	Ran tufflite hardware diagnostic  said everything was ok

·	When to games support forms  no luck

·	Xp forums

·	Abit  who make my graphics card and motherboard  no luck

·	Windows newsgroups

·	Hardware doctor to check cpu temp and system voltage  all seem ok

·	Checked that a background program could be interfering by loading minimal system processes, didnt see any difference.

·	Put motherboard and monitor on there own power supply (well both together on a extension) as I have a 10 plugs trailing socket with 10 plugs attached.

·	Updated all games with the newest patches

·	Downloaded the latest Direct x drivers

At the moment that is all I can think off and I am totally out of ideas on how to fix this. I have just spent all this money on the upgrade and it is extremely disappointing to say the least.

Thanks for your attention and I will look forward to hearing from you.

P.S I have attached a copy of my dxdiag save file that will show you all my system spec.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/14/2003, 21:15:43
Machine name: BLUE
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.021108-1929)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies, Inc.
System Model: KT400-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 89MB used, 1161MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0a (4.09.0000.0901)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0000.0901 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found. DirectPlay test results: All tests were successful.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce3 Ti 200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_6112147B&REV_A3
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.4345 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/20/2003 20:13:00, 3097098 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/20/2003 20:13:00, 1261418 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4141-11CF-3267-134102C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0201
SubSys ID: 0x6112147B
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_1401147B&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/27/2003 15:03:52, 701676 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 17, 16
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 17, 16
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/27/2003 15:03:52, 701676 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/29/2002 09:32:50, 51968 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 13:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 10:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 09:27:02, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 11:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 09:27:02, 23424 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 10:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 09:27:02, 22016 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 11:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 09:27:02, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: All tests were successful.
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: MS TCP Loopback interface - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: jk2mp.exe ()

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 59.5 GB
Total Space: 78.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Maxtor 6Y080L0

Drive: D:
Model: LG CD-ROM CRD-8400C
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 09:27:56, 47488 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: LITE-ON LTR-24102B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 09:27:56, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B168&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP1.SYS, 5.01.0000.3441 (English), 12/27/2002 04:41:00, 26880 bytes

Name: VIA Standard CPU to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3189&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3177&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_1401147B&REV_82\3&61AAA01&0&83
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 09:32:50, 19328 bytes

Name: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_1401147B&REV_74\3&61AAA01&0&90
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\fetnd5b.sys, 3.15.0000.0351 (English), 1/15/2003 16:05:54, 41984 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_1401147B&REV_50\3&61AAA01&0&8D


----------



## DK199 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my problem. I have fixed the problem and i want everyone who might encounter the same situation as me to know ho wto fix it (well it worked for me).

I found out that sometimes (especially on xp) geforce cards can have problems with quake 3 engine games.

The reason (for me) was do do with the monitor refresh rate and thus v-sync.

What was happening was that the frame rate that the graphic card was in a sense spitting out was not matching the frame rat ethe mointor was set to display. This caused tearing in my quake 3 engined games.

I fixed this by:

1: using a command line in the console for jedi outcast and return to castle wolfeinstein which is:

Jedi: r_swapinterval 1
rtcw: /r_swapinterval 1

Then for the other games i made sure v-sync was enabled in the system or game options.

This will mean the graphic card will automatically ajust to your max screen refresh rate for your chosen resolution (i.e. 1024 * 768).

This will stop the tearing and have no or little effect on your frame rate.

I don't know why i had to do this as it should automatically be set when you downlaod the laest video drivers but for me it didnt.

Anyway i am now happy as i can plau Unreal 2003 online with max video settings without low framerate/lagging and it's terrific. Also i missed jedi Outcast so much - nothing like stabing someone who is a d*ck in the back when their not looking!

I hope this is some help to people suffering the same problems.

I built this machine myself so all i have left to say is: Its not the hardware its the sh*te software thats to blame - i just wich consoles could compete with pc graphics, hhmmm or maybe not!!

p.s. i am writing this after being in the put for 5 hours (most of you willl recognise tjhis as a bar as i live in Scotland)

Anyway i have wrote enough and have to go to bed, night all and happy gaming.


----------



## Dark_Perfect (Jun 10, 2003)

I recently downloaded the new nvidia drivers and installed direct x 9. Ever since, i've noticed a significant drop in performance while playing my games, i reckon the problem might be with the nvidia drivers as i installed an older version, and it played a lot better. Also, i reckon this has something to do with direct x 9, becuase whenever i double click on a game icon, the sand timer appears for about 2 seconds, then dissapears and nothing loads!! This happens with Max Payne, and Enter the Matrix. It's wierd though, becuase whenever i just reinstall the programs, or update them with a patch they work fine again - that's until i turn my pc off and on again, when the problem starts again so i have to reinstall the games!!! Any ideas?? I reckon it's because of direct x 9, because max payne worked perfectly before i installed it, it's only recently it started happening and enter the matrix needs dx 9 to run.

My Spec is:

Pentium 4 1.6ghz
512meg sdram
Gainward Geforce 4 ti4200 64 meg golden sample
windows 98 se
direct x 9.0a


----------



## TheTazMan (Jun 9, 2003)

Dark, it looks like you're having the same problem I'm having. I thought it was just isolated to Sierra and Blizzard games, but apparently. If you figure out a fix, let me know, and I'll do the same for you.

Also, you may want to check my thread under Sierra and Blizzard games don't work, or something like it.


----------



## Kobis (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok, I have a problem similar to DK199's. Basically, I can't even run Return To Castle Wolfenstein. It goes through the initial loading fine (no opengl problems or anything), but when it starts to load the main menu, it comes up with the error "wolfmp.exe has encountered a problem and must be closed." Also, I can get into a server by going through another program called pathfinder, but after about 30 secs, it comes up with the same problem. I have all the latest drivers for everything, and everything mentioned so far in this forum have not worked.

My hardware:

GeForce 4 Ti4600 128mb
P4 2.4 ghz cpu
80 gb hd
1 gig ddr ram
Windows XP Pro (SP1)


I should say that when I first got the game, it ran fine. But recently I reformatted my hd, and after reinstalling everything, RTCW didn't work. It used to work right after installing the patch or totally reinstalling the game, but now it never works.


----------



## SoCCa (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a problem. I bought fifa 2003 and i installed it and was able to browse in the menu for a bit. but when i started a friendly match or seasongame, the screen went rainbow colour and froze, so i downloaded the newest driver for my graphic card. But now it won't even load the game it goes into the black loading screen and then returns to desktop in my dxdiag report it says the driver doesn't support direct 3d 9+ but when i try to switch the driver it won't let me anymore:|. Is there anything i could do ??

here is a detailed dxdiag report:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/29/2003, 17:51:10
Machine name: IBMAM83X7H
Operating System: Windows Me (4.90, Build 3000) 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: IBM
System Model: 683222U
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1300MHz
 Memory: 126MB RAM
Page File: 95MB used, 1825MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 4.09.0000.0902 32bit

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: Hardware-accelerated Direct3D 9 is not available because the display driver does not support it. You may be able to get a newer driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ALL-IN-WONDER RADEON 
Manufacturer: ATI Tech. - Enhanced
Chip type: RADEON 7200 (QD) Rev 0
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5144&SUBSYS_02AA1002&REV_00\000800
Display Memory: 31.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (16 bit)(optimal refresh rate) 
Monitor: IBM E74
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ATI2DRAG.DRV
Driver Version: 4.14.0001.9113 (English)
DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/25/2003 17:28:40, 95424 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: *vdd,*vflatd
Mini VDD: ATI2VXAG.VXD
Mini VDD Date: , 0 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1204-11CF-B67C-AB22A1C2C935}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5144
SubSys ID: 0x02AA1002
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_D ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,0x31434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,0x32434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,0x33434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,0x34434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,0x30343353) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,0x32343353) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80261102&REV_07\50F000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3037 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/19/2000 15:00:14, 278967 bytes
Other Files: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 63
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 63
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2445&SUBSYS_022C1014&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_1F&FUNC_05
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3003 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/18/2000 12:32:44, 287624 bytes
Other Files: smwdm.sys
Driver Provider: Analog Devices
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3037 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/19/2000 15:00:14, 278967 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3003 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/18/2000 12:32:44, 287624 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gm.dls
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MIDI Mapper, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Live! MIDI UART, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
SB Live! MIDI UART, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: PROPAD 6
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: IBM USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B3, 0x300A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: IBM USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B3, 0x300A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: IBM USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B3, 0x300A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: IBM USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B3, 0x300A
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: Yes
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: USB 11Mbps Wireless Network Adapter - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Microsoft TV/Video Connection - 
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Catan (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Catan.exe ()

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 25.3 GB
Total Space: 37.1 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: IDE DISK TYPE01

Drive: G:
Model: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-8000 

Drive: H:
Model: LG CD-RW CED-8120B 

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 384000 bytes
ddraw16.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 28496 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 4.87.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 36864 bytes
ddraw.vxd: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 30469 bytes
ddhelp.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dxapi.sys: 4.87.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 2416 bytes
d3d8.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1208320 bytes
d3dref8.dll: 4.08.0000.0400 English Final Retail 11/3/2000 14:35:22 236544 bytes
d3d9.dll: 4.09.0000.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1648640 bytes
d3dim.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 638976 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 4.09.0000.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 892416 bytes
d3dref.dll: 4.08.0000.0400 English Final Retail 11/3/2000 14:35:22 140800 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 606208 bytes
d3drm.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 446464 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 118784 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 102400 bytes
dplay.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 57344 bytes
dplayx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 229376 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 90112 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 40960 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 86016 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 40960 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 28672 bytes
dpnet.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 720896 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 16384 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16384 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 385024 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 86016 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 122880 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 4.09.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 45056 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 4.09.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 73728 bytes
dpvhelp.exe: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 45056 bytes
dpserial.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 49152 bytes
dinput.dll: 4.08.0001.0901 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 667648 bytes
dinput8.dll: 4.08.0001.0901 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 692224 bytes
dinput.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 10874 bytes
dimap.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 94208 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 466944 bytes
vjoyd.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 33882 bytes
joyhid.vxd: 4.88.0001.0881 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 13067 bytes
joy.cpl: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 442368 bytes
gcdef.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 491520 bytes
gchand.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 6656 bytes
pid.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 40960 bytes
gameenum.sys: 4.07.0001.3000 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 10608 bytes
hidgame.sys: 4.07.0001.3000 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 8912 bytes
msanalog.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 12745 bytes
msjstick.drv: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 2352 bytes
dsound.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 475648 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1331200 bytes
dsound.vxd: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 47664 bytes
dswave.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 17920 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 489984 bytes
dmusic.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 114688 bytes
dmusic16.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 10992 bytes
dmusic32.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28672 bytes
dmband.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 26624 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 57856 bytes
dmime.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 171008 bytes
dmloader.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98304 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100352 bytes
dmscript.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76288 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602112 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 4.09.0000.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 4.09.0000.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1638400 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 933888 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 4.90.0000.3000 English Final Retail 6/20/2000 15:43:48 36864 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 65024 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 134656 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0007.1112 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 507904 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 135168 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 12800 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.2980 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 17:34:40 241664 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 257024 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 311808 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 445952 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1795584 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1845248 bytes
quartz.vxd: 4.00.0000.0501 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3857 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 252736 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0050 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 198656 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.31.0016.0002 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 857600 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0001 English Final Retail 3/25/2003 20:39:18 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 3/25/2003 20:39:18 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0054 English Final Retail 3/4/1999 12:54:18 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0038 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 212992 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0038 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 196608 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.03.0002.0038 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 139264 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 324608 bytes
msdvdopt.dll: 4.90.3000.0000 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 74512 bytes
ks.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 126976 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117760 bytes
ksuser.dll: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 46080 bytes
mspclock.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 4.90.3000.0000 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 4848 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:36 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:36 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:42 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:50 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:52 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:40 56832 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:48 8448 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:40 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:54 14464 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:44 481792 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:54 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:48 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:36 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:54 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:46 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:15:04 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:40 39936 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:15:04 226304 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 4.90.0000.3000 English Final Retail 6/8/2000 17:00:00 69632 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:56 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:56 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 09:14:42 46080 bytes

------------------------------------
Inactive Display Entries in Registry
------------------------------------
Card name: All-In-Wonder (ati_m64)
Driver: ati_m64.drv
Card name: All-In-Wonder (ati_m64)
Driver: ati_m64.drv

----------------------------------
Inactive Sound Entries in Registry
----------------------------------
None

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
ATI Rage Theater Video Capture,0x00200000,1,4,,4.90.3010.0900
ATI Rage Theater Audio,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
ATI Rage Theater Audio,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,13,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,11,2,,4.90.3010.0900
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

Video Capture Sources:
ATI Rage Theater Video Capture,0x00200000,1,4,,4.90.3010.0900

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Indeo® video 5.04 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2562.0015.0054
Indeo® video 5.04 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2562.0015.0054
Indeo(R) audio software,0x00500000,1,1,IAC25_32.AX,2.00.0005.0050
Indeo(R) audio software,0x00500000,1,1,IAC25_32.AX,2.00.0005.0050
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,IVFSRC.AX,5.03.0002.0038
XTL Loader,0x00400000,0,0,QEDIT.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
ClearVideo® Decompression Filter,0x00800000,1,1,CLRAMD.AX,2.00.0000.0001
VIVO Audio Decoder Filter,0x00800002,1,1,VVAUDFLT.AX,3.00.0000.0001
VIVO Video Decoder Filter,0x00600001,1,1,VVVIDFLT.AX,3.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,MSADDS32.AX,7.00.0000.1440
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,WMMFILT.DLL,1.00.1376.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,WMMFILT.DLL,1.00.1376.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,WMVDS32.AX,7.00.0000.1440
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,MSSCDS32.AX,7.00.0000.1440
PN Wrap filter,0x00400000,0,2,PNWRAP.DLL,3.00.0000.2700
NetShow Theater Source Filter,0x00600000,0,2,QNSPRO.DLL,3.00.0000.2700
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,ACELPDEC.AX,1.04.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,MPG4DS32.AX,4.01.0000.3857
XML Graphbuilder,0x00400000,0,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,WMV8DS32.AX,8.00.0000.0340
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,QCUT.DLL,6.02.0011.0608
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,TM20DEC.AX,2.00.0006.0006
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.DLL,6.01.0005.0124
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.DLL,6.01.0005.0124
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,QASF.DLL,9.00.0000.2980
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,QASF.DLL,9.00.0000.2980
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,QEDIT.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,QEDIT.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Video Renderer,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.09.0000.0311
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PSISRNDR.AX,6.05.0001.0900
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,VBISURF.AX,5.03.0000.0900
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,MPEG2DATA.AX,6.05.0001.0900
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WSTDECOD.DLL,5.03.0000.0900
Indeo® video 4.3 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR41_32.AX,4.31.0016.0002
Indeo® video 4.3 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR41_32.AX,4.31.0016.0002
Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder,0x00999998,1,1,VOXMVDEC.AX,1.00.0000.0011
Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder,0x00999999,1,1,VOXMSDEC.AX,1.00.0000.0012

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.04 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2562.0015.0054
VDOnet VDOWave,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
{D76E2820-1563-11CF-AC98-00AA004C0FA9},0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Renderers:
SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: SB Live! Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902

Midi Renderers:
SB Live! MIDI UART,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
A: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
B: SB Live! MIDI Synth,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming TV Tuner Devices:
ATI TV Tuner,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming TV Audio Devices:
ATI WDM TV Audio Crossbar,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
ATI Rage Theater Video Crossbar,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.0000.0900
ATI AV Crossbar,0x00200000,5,4,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
Specialized PCD WDM VBI Codec,0x00200000,1,0,,4.90.3010.0900
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,4.90.3010.0900
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,4.90.3010.0900
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,4.90.3010.0900
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
ATI WDM Teletext Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
ATI Specialized PCD WDM VBI Codec,0x00200000,1,0,,4.90.3010.0900
Specialized MVD WDM VBI Codec,0x00200000,1,0,,4.90.3010.0900

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA MPE Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,PSISRNDR.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,MPEG2DATA.AX,6.05.0001.0900


----------



## davonte21 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there neone experience problems playin mechwarrior 4 vengance on xp? the first time i installed it it played fine, now it doesn't play at all it begins to load up and i get a blank screen so i bring up task manager and it says it's not responding. is there ne patch for xp that can fix this? i recently upgraded the driver for my video card so i doubt thats the problem.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

First of all you should have started a new thread but anyway here's your answer. Anytime you update your video drivers you have to reconfigure the game to your new driver settings. Click Start > Programs > Mechwarrior Vengence > AutoConfigure. After doing so your game should run fine. good luck.


----------

